# 2007 X3 3.0si missing Navigation Computer/Drive



## Shiloh51933 (Jul 11, 2020)

We purchased this 2007 BMW X3 3.0si about 20 months ago and we were told that the Navigation unit/DVD drive was pulled out. When we purchased this vehicle the radio worked but since the Navigation screen didn't work we didn't know what radio stations we were listening to. I figured at some point I could find a good Navigation module and we'd be fine...NOPE!! After many months we would get some distortion/crackling through the speakers. So I found a good used receiver to install and after the installation the radio didn't work at all. The crackling was gone along with a functional radio. I had to remove original reciever because it would make this loud crackling sound even if the radio was powered off. I tried purchasing the Navigation module but the first used 1 didn't work so I returned that 1 and purchased another used GPS module but still nothing. Everything has powered on but I still have some factory wires in the rear quarter compartment that don't plug into the Navigation DVD player. Is there some else that is missing? I have verified the amplifier is functional but I want to know if its missing something else. The DVD drive slides into a bracket but the bracket has another spot for something else or at least that's what it looks like. If someone could post pics of what I should have in the rear quarter compartment that would really be helpful. Any suggestions?


----------

